# DB Design



## Kirby.exe (4. Nov 2020)

Ich möchte gerne als Project die DB von meinem programmierten discord switchen. Derzeit benutze ich lediglich 6 JSON Dateien (eine für jedes Modul des Bots). Da ich in der Uni gerade ein Fach habe, welches sich mit PostgreSQL beschäftigt, möchte ich dies gerne implementieren. 

Wie würdet ihr es designen ?

Ich brauche eine Tabelle um für jeden User seine "stats" zu verwalten ("XP", "Level",.... etc.), eine Tabelle für mein automated Rolemanagement, eine Tabelle um private Channels und deren zulässige User zu verwalten.


----------

